# H/K tube



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/HARMON-KARDON-C...ryZ39783QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

i don't know the quality so it could be crap. just figured it was seksy.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

jj_diamond said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/HARMON-KARDON-C...ryZ39783QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> i don't know the quality so it could be crap. just figured it was seksy.


That is a LOT of money for something that still needs TLC 

I would not have that thing on in my house till after all the old lytics are out of there.

You know... PE sells tube stuff, They have a hammond transformer that has the same specs (maybe not sound) as the old Dynaco MKIII OT's, the schematics are all over the web, and there is NO BETTER of a winter project that is no more rewarding than whipping up a tube amp with your own 2 hands! I recommend it!


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

i will definitely look into that chad. being that audiophile home audio looks to be what i see in my hobby horizons. thank you. 

i just thought it was pretty cool lookin'..


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

jj_diamond said:


> i will definitely look into that chad. being that audiophile home audio looks to be what i see in my hobby horizons. thank you.
> 
> i just thought it was pretty cool lookin'..


Dynacos are easy builds and you can incorporate all the mods into them. The HK's I believe are also ultralinear but finding OP trannys like them could be tough unless you can find carcasses to dissect, that's always fun. Other than the transformers parts are suprisingly cheap, even for the good stuff, and by good I mean nice orange drop caps, not the esoteric stuff, you will quickly learn what parts of the design to sink the money into. 

I usually build a frame out of furniture grade 1X4 and put a plate on the top recessed into a dado. I have all the punches at work for the tube sockets, Greenlee punches are EXPENSIVE! Often times you can lay the panel out, center punch it, do your drilling and find a machine shop to punch the larger holes cheap. I usually build the bottom out of screen, sometimes solid stock.

I find it almost artistic to do point to point wiring, you can slam thru it or you can take your time, since there are realtively little parts it's not tough to make them look great. Cool thing is that it's YOURS, you know it inside and out, you build it out of simple parts and decide later down the road that say you want better pass caps, you are out little money on the originals, throw the old ones in the parts bin, put the new ones in and rock on.

If you don't get in a hurry, don't sweat the small stuff, and just nick away at it it's relaxing and rewarding, try to slam one together in one night and you are going to stress


----------



## thylantyr (Jan 21, 2008)

You like KT88 ?

Kerry King Marshall
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/prod...e-JCM800-100w-Tube-Guitar-Amp-Head?sku=481031

*The Beast* boost.



...... s l a y e r ! .....


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

thylantyr said:


> You like KT88 ?
> 
> Kerry King Marshall
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/prod...e-JCM800-100w-Tube-Guitar-Amp-Head?sku=481031
> ...



I have yet to hear that one, generally I don't care for the 6550/KT88 for guitar because of their distortion characteristic when wanged out. More of an EL34 guy myself in that arena. But for home, yeah I like the KT88, I need to snap a pic of some goodies I have here 

You know the story of the marshall going to the 6550 right?


----------



## SQHEAD (Mar 15, 2005)

http://www.jolida.com/catalogue/models/jd502b.shtml

I would get this way before I would pick up that H/K as long as you don't mind having an integrated.

For what they want for that H/K used, it is the same price as the jolida retail price.

If you want to save a few buck you can easily find them on audiogon for 800.00 or less on average.

That is if your lazy like me and do not want to have another build project on your plate


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

If you wanted a project, I would get a Tubelab SimpleSE board and build it. Could build a really nice KT88 single ended amp for between $4-600.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

The possibilities are endless, that's the wonderful thing, and you will never stop learning!


----------

